# Moving Adobe CC to New Computer - Advice needed



## JasonB (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I currently  have Adobe Creative Cloud on two computers .... a desktop and a laptop.  I just bought a new desktop computer and want to have Adobe CC activated on both desktops.  I want to deactivate Adobe CC on my laptop.  I'm sure this is a very common thing for users who have more than two computers.

Could one of you guru's please tell me the the steps I need to take to deactivate on the laptop .... then install Adobe CC on the new desktop and activate it there.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Oct 5, 2017)

Hi Jason, 
I found that the software can be deactivated from single machines in your adobe profile webpage 
Log in to https://account.adobe.com and under "plans and products" you will find your CC plan.  Under the icon, click on the "manage plan" link.  You will then see a review of all the "Activated units" associated with that plan.
There there is an option to deactivate a unit just next to the unit name.

Hope it helps!
Umberto


----------



## clee01l (Oct 5, 2017)

Umberto has the right answer.

You can also install Adobe CC on a third machine and Adobe will deactivate on the other two.  If you use this method, you will need to reactivate AdobeCC on one of the original machines


----------



## JasonB (Oct 5, 2017)

Thanks.... I found the "manage plan" link ....  Just to make sure I understand the sequence here:

First, I go to the manage plan and deactivate the laptop Adobe CC.
Then, I download/install Adobe CC onto the new computer ........ and activate it....

Hope this makes sense........

Edit:  I just saw the second part of Cletus' reply.......


----------



## JasonB (Oct 5, 2017)

When I download Adobe CC does will both Lightroom and Photoshop be installed ....... or do I have to download/install them separately?


----------



## JasonB (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm in the process of downloading and installing now.  I think everything is under control ... Thanks for your help......


----------



## clee01l (Oct 5, 2017)

JasonB said:


> When I download Adobe CC does will both Lightroom and Photoshop be installed ....... or do I have to download/install them separately?


You install all of your authorized apps (LR, PS, Bridge) via the Adobe CC App Manager.


----------



## JasonB (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks very much.


----------



## Umberto Cocca (Oct 6, 2017)

Well done Jason


----------

